# New subforum for reloading recipes?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just had a thought; sometimes in load development it is really difficult getting it narrowed down with so many variables, of bullet type, weight, powder type, powder amount, COAL, etc. I try to keep track of what someone comments on as their best load for the 270WSM (my current project). It may save you some money on powders or bullets that may not work well in certain cartridges. What if we had a subforum of reloading recipes and had a thread for each cartridge? I don't know if it would be a terribly active forum, but I think it would be a great reference forum to look at during load development; what do you guys think? 
Do people feel ok sharing their concoction? Would you use it to help narrow down the options?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally have over 6,000 loads in my own database. Its web driven so you can add your own or browse others:

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=ReloadingDatabase

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Do IT!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

You should have made it a "public" poll so we could see what 2 dorks voted "what is reloading?";-)
jk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> You should have made it a "public" poll so we could see what 2 dorks voted "what is reloading?";-)
> jk


That _may_ have included me ;-)

Gotta get past Wednesday.... it's the little things!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> You should have made it a "public" poll so we could see what 2 dorks voted "what is reloading?";-)
> jk


the question should be what dork put this in the poll in the first place


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it's a good idea - others already exist on the web (Reloader's nest), but I like UWN a lot so what the heck, Count me in!

Huge, I'll contribute to the 270 WSM loads


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My big problem with its what is going to happen when someone tries someones else's load in their rifle and doesn't tone it down a little and it blows up in the chamber? All reloading data should be used from loaders that have access to pressure measuring devices and keep them within SAMI specifications. That isn't saying that Mr. I Know Everything isn't going to exceed these recommendations but they should be safe in a working order firearm. This is why I will only reload for someone that will allow me to take their firearm to test out the load in to make sure that they are safe. If someone just wants 100 rounds of squib loads I'll be happy to do it without their firearm. I know that I have loads for my .22-250 that are safe in my rifle but that I would not fire in any other firearm and would never recommend them to anyone.

In this world of liability issues you have to look at the big picture.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good thought Critter, we should probably have a disclaimer about verifying against powder or bullet mfgrs specs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I know that I have loads for my .22-250 that are safe in my rifle but that I would not fire in any other firearm and would never recommend them to anyone.


Gotta love those Rugar #1V's ... incredibly strong actions. I also wouldn't dare post my .22-250 loads... 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Gotta love those Rugar #1V's ... incredibly strong actions. I also wouldn't dare post my .22-250 loads...
> 
> -DallanC


In my book they are one of the best varmet rifles out there bar none. Once you find a load that it loves then it ranks next to the best.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> My big problem with its what is going to happen when someone tries someones else's load in their rifle and doesn't tone it down a little and it blows up in the chamber? All reloading data should be used from loaders that have access to pressure measuring devices and keep them within SAMI specifications. That isn't saying that Mr. I Know Everything isn't going to exceed these recommendations but they should be safe in a working order firearm. This is why I will only reload for someone that will allow me to take their firearm to test out the load in to make sure that they are safe. If someone just wants 100 rounds of squib loads I'll be happy to do it without their firearm. I know that I have loads for my .22-250 that are safe in my rifle but that I would not fire in any other firearm and would never recommend them to anyone.
> 
> In this world of liability issues you have to look at the big picture.


Remands me of the joke about removing warning labels.

I don't know if "I dun readed it on the interweb" works in court though....


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it would be useful...and entertaining. I love hearing velocity guesstimates.
I can't see how there would be any more of a liability issue than there is for any other advise given on here.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Besides the fact that I only own one centerfire rifle and I am already content with the load, I do take pleasure in reading about loads and reloading. Hell, I bought a Nosler re.7 manual for the sole purpose of just reading through loads and what not.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell ya! 

-BBbbuuUUTTTttt- i also grew up with lead paint in the house, and rode my bike around without a helmet or shoes so you may only want to count my vote as a half. :madgrin:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

it is now available, feel free to start posting.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have dozens of loads in my load book. My intention is to pick one each month and share it.----------SS


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think a reloading RECIPE forum is to constricting and subject to possible bad data. However a GENERAL reloading forum would be nice as a lot of reloading questions involve "how to", "which press etc", seating depths, primers and much more than just joe blow's pet load.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> I think a reloading RECIPE forum is to constricting and subject to possible bad data. However a GENERAL reloading forum would be nice as a lot of reloading questions involve "how to", "which press etc", seating depths, primers and much more than just joe blow's pet load.


This forum is "firearms/reloading" so we can certainly do that now and I don't think it would be a big deal to post something pretty specific to a reloading technique. The concept was to have a specific spot to narrow down loads among the hundreds of thousands of combinations of COAL, powder type, amount, etc.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Frisco Pete said:


> I think a reloading RECIPE forum is to constricting and subject to possible bad data. However a GENERAL reloading forum would be nice as a lot of reloading questions involve "how to", "which press etc", seating depths, primers and much more than just joe blow's pet load.


There will be many "Bad Loads". But there will also be quite a few good loads and hopefully some good stories to go along with them. I plan on sharing a few of mine, but I bet no one will use any of them.....except maybe my 338-06 AI load. That one has always been popular. I think that there are enough old savvy reloaders on here to call out any blatantly dangerous loads......in a kind way of course.----SS


----------

